# Favre Traded to N.Y. Jets



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Finally the Soap Opera Ends. Maybe the Media can Finally Shut Up about him now? Please Give us a break from the coverage.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

I know how you feel, but you think Favre being in New York will lessen the coverage?


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

ladannen said:


> I know how you feel, but you think Favre being in New York will lessen the coverage?


Yeah I know Favre going to the media capital of the world will be a hot story. But Come on. How many more years does the guy have left? This Season and maybe another one tops? I know this won't last too long. I don't think that he can help the Jets unless they can get to the Super Bowl This Year. Tom Brady and New England will have a little something to say about that in the AFC East.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Favre or no Favre,the JETS will always be the JETS !


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Favre or no Favre,the JETS will always be the JETS !


Well said.

Put a good team around Favre and he won't fail you. Put Favre on a mediocre team and you'll have a mediocre team. Sad to see a legend go out like this. Kinda reminds me of the Say-Hey kid playing for .... um.... the Mets?


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

As a long time (suffering) Jets season ticket holder, this makes absolutely no sense. 

On the other hand, Pennington was no Pro Bowler and Clemens was nothing to write home about. After spending $100mm on Free Agents in the off season, why not?

Maybe they can almost be competitive.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

Makes no sense? Pennington can't throw the ball thru a piece of paper and Clemmons ain't there yet. Makes perfect sense to me, and Green Bay will get back what Favre gives the Jets. I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out in both Green Bay and with the Jets!


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

bigwad said:


> Makes no sense? Pennington can't throw the ball thru a piece of paper and Clemmons ain't there yet. Makes perfect sense to me, and Green Bay will get back what Favre gives the Jets. I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out in both Green Bay and with the Jets!


I'm afraid it can only turn out bad in Green Bay. I envision a fan revolt at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

At least Favre ain't back there hounding Rodgers. I can't imagine the pressure Rogers had in that first scrimmage. I hope that was a fluke due to that pressure and we Packer fans will be glad to see Favre gone in the very near future. Maybe Rodgers won't throw games away by trying to force things like Favre did. I'm excited to see how the Pack does, they have a very good team around Rodgers, and I hope it WORKS!!!!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I figured he would be traded but I really did not see to the Jets. I thought for sure he would end up being a Buc.

Now my question is what is Madden going to do since it releases Tuesday and can Favre make it through the season?


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds to me like GB (correctly so, given how poorly this was handled) wanted him as far away as possible. Read one report that if the Jets somehow send Favre to the Vikings, they have to give GB three first round choices.


----------



## usmcbob55 (Oct 6, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1721003 said:


> Now my question is what is Madden going to do since it releases Tuesday


EA released a statement a few days ago saying that Favre will be in the game as a free agent and can be placed on any team in franchise mode.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I actually heard yesterday (Wed) that he refused a trade to the Jets earlier in the week.He wanted to goto Tampa Bay.Fox said their trade was minimal & Green Bay refused it.He landed in Morristown at 0100AM & will be looking for houses today.


----------



## deffdino (Oct 25, 2006)

Faarrrrrr Verrrrrr Ahhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Who's Brett Farve? Didn't he retire? 

I wish the best for him, but not the Jets since I'm a Dolphin Fan. But I think he brought much of this on himself by retiring at the end of last season.

We all know how this country treats flip floppers.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Maybe he can pitch for the yankees...


----------



## usmcbob55 (Oct 6, 2007)

txtommy said:


> Maybe he can pitch for the yankees...


 Is baseball still in season???? I haven't noticed becuase I'm busy handycapping my fantasy football team's week three matchup.

FOOTBALL IS KING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

woj027 said:


> Who's Brett Farve? Didn't he retire?


i dont know who brett farve is, but i do know who brett favre is:lol:


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

dave29 said:


> i dont know who brett farve is, but i do know who brett favre is:lol:


I don't know what dont means, but I do know what don't means.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Don't know how this will all work out... but a trade to Tamba Bay made no real sense if you think about it. Green Bay has "unproven" Rodgers so while there would be a perhaps ethical QB controversy, Favre was still "the man" there.

Tampa Bay, however, has a Pro Bowl QB in Jeff Garcia and they won their division last year with him... so it would be harder to oust a guy with proven experience than an unproven one... Tampa Bay would be every bit the QB controversy that Green Bay was shaping up to be AND in Tampa Favre wouldn't have loyalty/history with the team on his side.

Funny... I like when folks talk about Rodgers and say that "the first time he throws an interception" people will be calling for Favre and "Brett wouldn't have done that"... and yet, he was a gunslinger! IF Rodgers goes out and throws an other-team-interception-for-TD on his first pass of his first start... could anyone really really honestly say with a straight face that Favre wouldn't have done that?

The difference, historically, is that Favre would forget about it and drive down the field the next time... so people need to think about that with regards to Rodgers this year and look at how he handles the bad plays the next time out rather than scrutinizing every play looking for perfection.

Anyway, back to the topic... At least there's no real QB controversy in NY with the Jets, so of the proposed deals that made the most sense to both Green Bay and Favre. Granted, the Jets don't immediately become a playoff team just because of this trade, but they definately get better.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I just was watching ESPN. They showed Aaron Rodgers taking snaps at Packers Practice. The crowd was chanting "We Want Brett...We Want Brett" Rodgers has the biggest shoes Ever in the NFL to fill. Good Luck Packer Fans. Another sports story of a New York team taking away another teams star player this time in football


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> As a long time (suffering) Jets season ticket holder, this makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> On the other hand, Pennington was no Pro Bowler and Clemens was nothing to write home about. After spending $100mm on Free Agents in the off season, why not?
> 
> Maybe they can almost be competitive.


I had Jets season tix when I lived in NY and the Jets were at Shea.

I guess Joe Montana wasn't available.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Msguy said:


> Rodgers has the biggest shoes Ever in the NFL to fill.


So, in your opinion, Brett Favre is the greatest quarterback ever?


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> So, in your opinion, Brett Favre is the greatest quarterback ever?


Yeah. Favre in his prime was pretty darn good and the fans still love him. I'm not sure but doesn't he hold the record for Most Wins as a Quarterback and Most Consecutive starts as a Quarterback? I believe going all the way back to 1992?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> So, in your opinion, Brett Favre is the greatest quarterback ever?


he may not have been the greatest, but he was by far the fan favorite of all time.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

I'm quite glad this over with. He's obviously going to be a big improvement at the QB position for the Jets, I'm interested to see how they do, although I don't think they're going to be upsetting the Patriots anytime soon.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

BobbySteelz said:


> I'm quite glad this over with. He's obviously going to be a big improvement at the QB position for the Jets, I'm interested to see how they do, although I don't think they're going to be upsetting the Patriots anytime soon.


That's my thinking. New England is the team in that division for still a while to come.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Brett Favre / NY Jets press conference is scheduled to go live at anytime now on NFL Network and on the NFL website.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree Rodgers is going to be under a lot of pressure this year... but "most pressure of all time"? I don't know. I'm not old enough to remember all of the NFL history, and I am old enough to realize that there was history before recent history.

Most of the time it is recent history that is on people's minds... and while I'm a Favre fan, and he is quite popular... I'm not sure his shoes will be the hardest to fill ever.

Consider... he won only 1 Super Bowl. Eli Manning, for example, has that already. Tony Romo might not be that far away with Dallas. Trent Dilfer (out of the league) has 1 Super Bowl too! IF Rodgers is good enough to get the Packers back to a Super Bowl in the next couple of years I suspect all the "he'll never replace Favre" stuff disappears.

If Rodgers never sniffs the playoffs, then he'll have a short Packer career... but that's business as usual in the NFL (except in Chicago apparently for some strange reason).

So I think it might be just a bit over the top to say Rodgers has the toughest shoes to fill ever...

Aikman in Dallas was tough to follow (he had 3 Super Bowls) and while Dallas has not had success post-Aikman, I don't remember the "but he isn't Aikman" comparisons lingering that long. Same for both Joe Montana and Steve Young. Great QBs, but the team's comparisons of their "new" guy to the "old" guy didn't go on that long.

Truthfully, those "filling shoes" statements really don't ever seem to last as long as people think they will at first.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> So, in your opinion, Brett Favre is the greatest quarterback ever?


In the top 3.


HDMe said:


> I agree Rodgers is going to be under a lot of pressure this year... but "most pressure of all time"? I don't know.


Agreed...that's all hype. Aaron will do fine - he's a cool cat....in some ways cooler than Brett in how he handles things publically. Mr. Favre will have his handle full living up to the NY hype (and $12 Million)...he's probably really under more pressure to perform.


> ... and while I'm a Favre fan, and he is quite popular... I'm not sure his shoes will be the hardest to fill ever.
> 
> Consider... he won only 1 Super Bowl. Eli Manning, for example, has that already. Tony Romo might not be that far away with Dallas. Trent Dilfer (out of the league) has 1 Super Bowl too! IF Rodgers is good enough to get the Packers back to a Super Bowl in the next couple of years I suspect all the "he'll never replace Favre" stuff disappears.
> 
> ...


Anyone who thinks Aaron Rodgers is going to or supposed to replicate the results Brett Favre had in Green Bay is fooling themselves. Even the most die-hard Packer fans (of which I have strong qualifications) would never expect it.

Brett had a great run, and was a joy to watch. Marino keeps being mentioned as one of the best ever, and never won anything that mattered....and he had 2 all-pro receivers all those years. A great passer - no question, a great QB - nope - you have to win big games. I'd take Unitas over him any day.

Montana had Jerry Rice and others. Brett's done it with a hodgepodge rotation of receivers over the years. Peyton (not Eli) Manning will most likely give Brett a run for his money on a number of the records.

The measurement of "the best QB" depends on what ruler you are using. Bretts up near the top because of not only his results in stats and wins, but also how he did it. Montana to me is still #1, because he won it all several times, but also, because he has probably been the QB who could read and anticipate defenses better than anyone to this day...which contributed to him winning alot. His stats, by the way, don't make the top 5 on many lists.

Many of us wish Brett well, as well as the Jets. In my book, having a Packers/Jets Super Bowl with Aaron Rodgers beating out Brett to win it all would be the most *poetic* ending to 2009. Brett winning it all would be the *movie script* version.

Mighty small chance we'll see anything like those scenarios.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Many of us wish Brett well, as well as the Jets. In my book, having a Packers/Jets Super Bowl with Aaron Rodgers beating out Brett to win it all would be the most *poetic* ending to 2009. Brett winning it all would be the *movie script* version.


One small change to the script - NFC Championship - Packers 20, Giants 17. 80 yard, 2 minute drill by Green Bay ("The Drive II") to knock off the defending (I hate to write that) Super Bowl champs.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

njblackberry said:


> One small change to the script - NFC Championship - Packers 20, Giants 17. 80 yard, 2 minute drill by Green Bay ("The Drive II") to knock off the defending (I hate to write that) Super Bowl champs.


I could live with that...no problem. 

Of course it will have to be snowing like crazy, with Eli intercepted at the end to finish off the game....poetry indeed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Agreed...that's all hype. Aaron will do fine - he's a cool cat....in some ways cooler than Brett in how he handles things publically.


I notice right now how the "experts" are talking about how Rodgers is unproven because of how little he has played... then talk about him as being injury prone. Problem is, he has played so little we can't call him injury prone. Favre was in some ways injury prone himself, he suffered lots of minor injuries but always played through the pain the next week. Rodgers, on the other hand, knew he wasn't going to play the next week unless Favre was DONE... so I suspect lots of times Rodgers' injuries were not so bad he couldn't have played if he were "the man".

Also worth remembering is that Favre only got his first Green Bay start due to QB injury... and he was quite the gunslinger early on, and had he been with a team that had a better starting QB at the time he might not have kept the starting job himself back then.

The great Steve Young was a bust in Tampa Bay long before he was a star in San Francisco.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> The measurement of "the best QB" depends on what ruler you are using. Bretts up near the top because of not only his results in stats and wins, but also how he did it. Montana to me is still #1, because he won it all several times, but also, because he has probably been the QB who could read and anticipate defenses better than anyone to this day...which contributed to him winning alot. His stats, by the way, don't make the top 5 on many lists.


I agree with you about Montana. He also had the ability to forget his mistakes quickly. People forget sometimes that Montana threw picks sometimes too... it's just that he came out the next posession and made up for it like the great ones do. Favre was different in that he didn't learn from his mistakes like Montana did, BUT Favre didn't let it stop him either.. so the same result came in some ways.

Montana was the kid who gets clipped by a car crossing the street and learns quickly to be safer the next time. Favre is the kid who gets hit, but next time tries to ride faster instead of safer! 

I think Tom Brady, as sacriligious as it sounds, has to start being talked about with Montana as he appears very Montana-like in his handling of the game. He's also got enough championships, though not yet as many as Montana.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HDMe said:


> I think Tom Brady, as sacriligious as it sounds, has to start being talked about with Montana as he appears very Montana-like in his handling of the game. He's also got enough championships, though not yet as many as Montana.


Despite the rings....I still feel Brady is unproven up there with the true "greats". He's a good example of how rings alone can't measure a QB...if he happens to be on a very great team with a great supporting cast...that all helps....and he's had some luck along the way too.

Terry Bradshaw's a perfect example....has the rings, won the big games....but an average QB on a super, super team with a super offensive line. I could have been a great QB behind that line....yet he doesn't even make the honorable mention list....nor should Romo. To some degree...you could make a similar case about Troy Aikman...but he, at least, had an arm.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to disagree - Brady has so far been a superb QB with New England. No ifs, ands or buts. Is he a product of the "system" - perhaps, but he keeps winning and winning. I think he is one of the greats.

And that REALLY hurts to write. Sitting here staring at my (overpriced) season tickets. September 14th. Jets vs. New England at The Meadowlands. I can hear Madden slurping now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The whole problem of arguing system vs player is compounded by the simple fact that unless you have a good coach + good players + good system, you rarely win consistently.

Phil Jackson gets a bad rap because he only won the big games with Michael Jordan in Chicago or Shaq+Kobe in LA. But other coaches had those players and didn't win. Dean Smith at UNC didn't win all 3 years with Jordan either.

There's also John Wooden... a reputation for being a great coach, and yet his UCLA teams also had some of the greatest college players ever for several years there.

It kind of works both ways really... Great players make the coach look good, and great coaches make the players look good.

The problem is trying to put it all on the coach or players.

Dallas won 2 Super Bowls in a row, then Jimmy Johnson left and it took several years for essentially the same group of talented players to win another Super Bowl. Does that mean Jimmy Johnson was singularly greater and more important than the "triplet" of Aikman/Emmitt/Irvin?

Bill Walsh is credited for being a genius, but George Seifert won a Super Bowl in his first year coaching after taking over for Walsh. Does that mean the 49ers were more important than Walsh in terms of the success? Especially given that Seifert never had the same level of success the rest of his career after his first few years...

Did the US team fail to win gold at the last olympics because our players weren't good enough or because of poor coaching? Or maybe a little of both?

It's hard to test these theories. IF you put Favre or one of the Manning brothers on New England last year would they have still gone 18-1? If you put Brady on the Packers or the Colts or the Giants would they have won the Super Bowl? You can't really test these things.

Dan Marino, as given by another example earlier, is still considered one of the best QBs and yet he only went to one Super Bowl and lost that one. Jim Kelly and the Bills went to 4 straight Super Bowls, lost them all, and often are remembered only as a footnote. Favre went to 2 consecutive Super Bowls and is 1-1 in the big game. Tom Brady has been to 4 Super Bowls and is 3-1. I believe Joe Montana is 4-0, and Aikman is 3-0. Steve Young is 1-0, but so is Trent Dilfer also 1-0! Jeff Hoefstetler (or however you spell it) is 1-0 too I believe.

Is Belichick a genius coach? Why isn't Tom Brady a great QB? If he had been losing games, people would say he was a bad QB... but if he wins he isn't good?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

HDMe is quite correct.

At the heart of it is...Heart. The team has to jell, the football gods have to smile upon the team, the injuries need to be minimal. Along with the belief they can win. And everyone has to play or coach above their normal abilities.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Plus karma and a bit of luck...
Do the Giants win if Shockey is playing? Who knows.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

njblackberry said:


> Plus karma and a bit of luck...
> Do the Giants win if Shockey is playing? Who knows.


Perhaps as good a devil's advocate as the Shockey one... Do the Giants win if Tiki Barber didn't retire?

This one just came to me... The Tennessee Volunteers didn't win a national championship with Payton Manning... but after he graduated, they did! Does that make Payton not a good QB?


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Do the Giants win if Tiki Barber didn't retire?


We were discussing that last night - obviously we will never know, but the conclusion was that they were a better team *last year* without Tiki.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

When Brett Favre had Sterling Sharpe, he only went to Sterling Sharpe. They were both that great. But defenses could key on those two players. The Packers were very, very good. But not as good as having a full team of good players all playing at their very, very best. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Aaron Rodgers debut on MNF (preseason) - score - B.

The monkey has left the building.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Favre or no Favre,the JETS will always be the JETS !


I couldnt of said it better my self maybe they will win 6 games this year


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I couldnt of said it better my self maybe they will win 6 games this year


It'll be interesting to see how Brett handles a losing season...


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

at the Jets preseason game were Deanna Favre and the family, and Greta Van Susteren and her husband. Nobody paid any attention to them and finally I turned around and started chatting with them. Very nice people.


----------



## Steviek (Jun 19, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It'll be interesting to see how Brett handles a losing season...


Its not like he hasn't experienced it before. The Pack went 4-12 in 2005.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

And Chad goes to Miami to enjoy the sunshine  I would take that trade any day :sunsmile:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

^^where did that come from:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

njblackberry said:


> at the Jets preseason game were Deanna Favre and the family, and Greta Van Susteren and her husband. Nobody paid any attention to them and finally I turned around and started chatting with them. Very nice people.


Yes..they have always been nice people.

I got to meet Brett, his Dad (at Superbowl XXXII), and his mother all in person.

Not surprised about Gretta being there...works in NY, but originally from Wisconsin too.

As a Packers fan first and Brett fan second...many of us wish him good luck with the Jets. Of course....as you Jets fans already know....how the whole team does has as much to do with your results as just Brett alone. He's only one piece of the puzzle (yes, an important one).


----------

